# What can a 7.5 hp 2 stroke push well?



## Xaero (Oct 2, 2015)

1448 Jon? 1546 Roughneck?

I just got this early 80's late 70's Mercury tiller. I will look up more specifics with SN later. I think it's a bit big for my 1232 jon? 

I want to build a stable Catfishing platform. Doesn't have to be speedy but I don't want to make this baby struggle.


----------



## Ictalurus (Oct 2, 2015)

My 1998 8 HP evinrude would push my 1448 about 15/16 MPH with just me, two people, 6/7 MPH.

I would think a 1232 would top out at 5 HP, but take a look at your capacity plate. If your really worried, compare weights of recommended HP vs your 7.5, if there close i'd say no issue.


----------



## Xaero (Oct 2, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> My 1998 8 HP evinrude would push my 1448 about 15/16 MPH with just me, two people, 6/7 MPH.
> 
> I would think a 1232 would top out at 5 HP, but take a look at your capacity plate. If your really worried, compare weights of recommended HP vs your 7.5, if there close i'd say no issue.



Mine doesn't have a capacity plate. Most newer 12 footers I see cap at 5 hp.


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 2, 2015)

My Lowe 1236 was rated at 10hp which I believe is common.


----------



## Sinkingfast (Oct 2, 2015)

Here is my 1232 with a 1976 15hp Everude, pontoons add 100lbs buoyancy, tip and splash protection. I used my merc 4.5 last year on it and it was just good enough. Just givin ya some ideas..

Boat has several number plates, looks as if it was re-branded several times. Has a 6hp and 390lb weight rating plate riveted over a past serial number plate.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 2, 2015)

Ictalurus said:


> My 1998 8 HP evinrude would push my 1448 about 15/16 MPH with just me, two people, 6/7 MPH.


FWIW I have a Johnson 8hp on a big Starcraft 12-footer and it too oushes me to 16-17 while alone, but I had my fiance and my 2 newly adopted girls (11 & 16) w/ me and I was down to 10mph. I think the V-hull helped there.

But keep in mind that on small skiffs, TRIM IS EVERYTHING! When I had my fiance in the middle seat w/ a girl on each side, I ran slower ... so I put the teenager up the bow and she rode better.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 2, 2015)

TRIM IS EVERYTHING!


what he ^ said.

Motor weight, your weight, gas tank weight... all at the stern

and then other stuff.

I was most scared in a small jon.

I advise caution.

Have fun.


----------



## Xaero (Oct 4, 2015)

Thanks for the info. It is what it is. I have seen some comments for adding the 9 hp carb to it. From the YouTube videos it seems this engine is a good workhorse and may be a wee more powerful than a standard 7.5. Based on SN I found its a 1977 model.

How can I tell its a 15 or 20 inch drive? 

The SN did not pull up on the Mercury website and had to use another website to identify it. Where should I go for parts and can it be converted to electric start?

7.5	1977	ML	4691222 - 4851692
7.5	1977	M	4691222 - 4851692
7.5	1977	E	4691222 - 4851692

If anything it was a better idea than getting a trolling motor. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2015)

How about a 12' with a 35hp?

https://tampa.craigslist.org/psc/boa/5242397322.html

The engine of choice on my Alumacraft model R 12' is a 25hp. Lesa and I run that one almost all the time now.
I have had the 35hp on it as well.

As far as the shaft length goes? Measure it! How simple is that? From the ventilation plate up to the top inside of your transom bracket. Measurement will never be exactly 15" or 20" so don't get too excited about that.


----------



## Kismet (Oct 4, 2015)

Yeah, but Pappy, the Alumacraft R is 54 inches wide and was set up with steering controls far forward.

Your weight displacement is far different from a 12/32, and you're all skinny and pretty and stuff.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 4, 2015)

Ha! .... and you were doing so well until you got to the pretty and skinny part! 

Actually the steering is just ahead of the rear seat on mine. Good on you though for knowing the beam on the boat.....most don't even know what a model R is ! 

Still you have to admit the little 12' in the Craigslist ad is pretty amazing. 

And....for what it's worth I used to hunt Lake Okeechobee during duck season out of a 10' flat bottom aluminum with a 1977 35hp on it. Two of us with guns and decoys and a 6 gallon tank. Needed all the power we could get to rip across the hydrilla fields. Nice thing about it was that it was easy to hide the boat!


----------

